# Total new this ev thing looking for help on where to start for lawn tractor



## SeanWa (May 14, 2012)

I habe been looking into building an electric riding mower. I now have what i believe is a perfect doner mower. A crsftsman hydrostatic drive 19.5hp with a 42" mowing deck that was sitting at my parents house for a couple years. I tried to get it running and engine is seized up. Other than that it seems to be in good shape. I just dont know where to start with the conversion. I would like use as many used and recycled parts as possible. One reason is try and keep the cost down and also to recycle as much as possible. I dont have the abilty to machine parts or pay for someone to custom make parts. $1000 seems way to steep to pay for a kit. 

Motor? I would like to use a motor that i can directly bolt the existing pullies and belt drive system to and run only one motor 24v? 36v? I have seen golf carts cheap, are the electric motors on them a good option since it would have the controler that could be reused also. Do i even need a controler? 24v would be nice because i would like to make the batteries easily removeable so i can have several sets for a total run time of around 6 hours just charge at night when im done for use the next day. But i can do the same with a 36v system also just more expense in batteries. Thinking deep cycle marine type batteries. So weight would also be an issue with a 36v system. 
I am very comfortable with doing ice mechanics but whole ev thing is new to me.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Quite a few of us have made tractor type projects, there is a sticky in the conversions forum that is listing many of the non car type builds.

Your project sounds quite possible.
However, the golf cart motors tend to not have a DE (drive end) and so one will need to be made up. My tractor thread shows how I made one for mine.

For a hydrostatic drive you might just get away without a controller but maybe not. I am trying to determine that myself.
A small forklift motor, of about 6-7" diameter might be good for you, but make sure you get one that has a male shaft to make it easier to couple up.

Good luck, and post a photo of your tractor.


----------



## SeanWa (May 14, 2012)

Here is the doner rider as it sits now


----------

